# DIY broadhead holder



## SBell (Oct 4, 2013)

Thought I'd share the broadhead holder that I made today. Used a cheap tackle box ($6) and a few 8/32 nuts ($2) from the hardware store. Took 5 mins to drill holes in the divider. Should keep my broadheads sharp and more than secure. Will add my slick tricks shortly - they're in my quiver now. 

Tackle box: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Flam..._Compartment_With_Zerust/descpage-FL6136.html


----------



## JohnnyHildo (Mar 8, 2015)

cheaper and likely better than stabbing broadheads into a piece of foam. nice work!


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Very clever idea! Think I'll steal it if you don't mind...


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you prep the plastic before gluing? I'm interested to see if the washers bond well to the plastic.


----------



## SBell (Oct 4, 2013)

GrayTech: steal away! Taco: no prep or gluing involved. The dividers go into slots in the walls of the box. drill a hole, put the end of the broadhead through it, and screw the nut on the other side of the divider to secure. Sandwiching the divider between the broadhead and the nut give it enough tension to hold steady without the need for glue.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

You can also drill a hole and thread it to the size of broadhead thread


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

SBell said:


> GrayTech: steal away! Taco: no prep or gluing involved. The dividers go into slots in the walls of the box. drill a hole, put the end of the broadhead through it, and screw the nut on the other side of the divider to secure. Sandwiching the divider between the broadhead and the nut give it enough tension to hold steady without the need for glue.


Got it, thought you glued the nut to the divider. Even better idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, that's a nice unit!


----------



## Rugerhoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Even used a no rust box. Nice work.


----------



## Bucksntrout (Jan 22, 2015)

Great idea


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow cool! Great idea!


----------



## duckcaller (Apr 12, 2015)

So much better than a RAGE CAGE which lets them fall out when you open it. Also a third the cost. Consider the idea ripped sir. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

good one.


----------



## SBell (Oct 4, 2013)

duckcaller said:


> So much better than a RAGE CAGE which lets them fall out when you open it. Also a third the cost. Consider the idea ripped sir. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. What I like best is there's still room to put my broadhead wrench in there along with any spare broadhead parts, practice heads etc. I know when I grab the box I've got everything I need.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I like it a lot! :thumbs_up


----------



## HMINUS (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks a lot better than my; put everything in a mason jar approach. I think i found my next project. :thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

tag. I'm gonna make me one, thanks for sharing


----------



## HMINUS (Jun 18, 2014)

HMINUS said:


> Looks a lot better than my; put everything in a mason jar approach. I think i found my next project. :thumbs_up:cheers:










I put one together today, I drilled the holes smaller so the broad heads screw directly into the dividers.


----------



## SBell (Oct 4, 2013)

HMINUS said:


> View attachment 2741490
> 
> I put one together today, I drilled the holes smaller so the broad heads screw directly into the dividers.


Nice!


----------



## derfarhar333 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tag


----------



## latremorej (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be putting one together myself!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## stevo911 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice!
I think i'm going to copy this one, except maybe use 8/32 t-nuts instead of regular nuts (just drill pilot holes for the little spikes, and gorrila glue it all together)


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Great idea!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Like it.


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

I am making one of these tonight. Really a fantastic idea!


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sbell, fantastic idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Good idea. I use old pill/medication bottles. Can put 2 montecs in each one. One pointed down and one up.


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw this thread a while back and thought it was a good idea. My old lady needed a bow case so I have her mine and was shopping for a new one. Gander mountain had the Plano with accessory box for $69 which seemed high, I saw the same case at Walmart for $25 minus the accessorie case. I took a quick look in the tackle box section and found a size I thought would work well, it was a whopping $2.88. I wanted to be able to remove the case or keep it in my bow case so I used some Velcro. I decided to drill and tap the plastic so I can screw broadheads in and not have to mess with a nut to hold them. Figured while I was doing it id stick a piece of Velcro to hold my quiver in the case in place as well.


----------



## SBell (Oct 4, 2013)

whauburger said:


> I wanted to be able to remove the case or keep it in my bow case so I used some Velcro.


Thats a great addition. I'm gonna add that onto mine as well. Thanks for posting your version.


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

I liked the idea of having it in the bow case, I picked up a cheap $2 set of hex keys from Walmart to leave in the box as well that way anytime the bow is out I can make adjustments if necessary. Broadheads, field points, tools, miscellaneous spare parts always in the box and I can take the box out for easy access.


----------



## jmcclung (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome idea! Thanks.


----------



## Phire Phite (Jul 15, 2015)

That's BA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good job !!!


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well,
I'm making 3. Compound, Longbow and recurve.

Why?
Longbows using 150 grain heads.

Might be able to combine the compound a recurve.... 
Won't know till I start assembling them


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I spent three hours doing this.
I'm getting ready for my inaugural Whitetail Hunt. 
It's archery.

Here's what it started as....










What am I missing?
String wax and gloves...


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice idea and work.


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

SBell said:


> Thought I'd share the broadhead holder that I made today. Used a cheap tackle box ($6) and a few 8/32 nuts ($2) from the hardware store. Took 5 mins to drill holes in the divider. Should keep my broadheads sharp and more than secure. Will add my slick tricks shortly - they're in my quiver now.
> 
> Tackle box: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Flam..._Compartment_With_Zerust/descpage-FL6136.html


Those blue dividers also help inhibit rust.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

On my arrow in my quiver. At home, this. $4.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

great idea


----------



## Urbncwby (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a good one. I might do one of these myself.


----------



## JayFank (Aug 31, 2015)

Good idea


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I did one using a larger setup and love it. Everything just about fits in it.








Bought some extra boxes for other archery stuff, particularly when I get my fletching jig and supplies.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Simple and easy! That's my style! Consider your Idea Stolen!


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Taggin this one, why didn't i think of this!


----------



## craigx55 (Dec 25, 2008)

I like that idea! Will be doing a similar project.


----------



## sdub89 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thats such a great idea! Looks like i know what ill be doing today...


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sweet idea. I will be making a couple of these soon.


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's one I made, using yours for inspiratiom


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah this is a great idea! I'll be stealing it as soon as I get off work today. Thank you!


----------



## millerman715 (Nov 25, 2015)

Great Job! I'm doing this tonight, and stealing the other idea as well to just cut 8/32" threads into the dividers


----------

